# LFTS 11-14-15



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

One doe fawn and a few dozen squirrels in Kent Co so far.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Good luck roo.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

2 small bucks so far


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Darn near hit every branch on my tree and lost my glove in the process. I knew the half pound of cashews last night wasn't a good idea. Getting old sux.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice morning in spring arbor. Healthy 1.5 6 pt came strolling through the goldenrod. Good luck Roo.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Smoked one with the truck last night. 3 hours back home this morning to get truck to collision shop. Missing opening day.

Absolutely fuming


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Gun hunters are awake and sighting in here in huron county :shhh:


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Just gave a nice 8pt a shave. Damn. First good buck in range all season


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

That sucks dxt! 2 spikes and a 6 so far.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

bmoffit said:


> Just gave a nice 8pt a shave. Damn. First good buck in range all season












DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Smoked one with the truck last night. 3 hours back home this morning to get truck to collision shop. Missing opening day.
> 
> Absolutely fuming


That's a bummer. Had a doe pull a kamakazze on my peterbilt picking milk up last night. Truck survived the doe didn't make it. Lost fender in front of passage side step and got the quater fender in front of passage side duals.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

JLHunter said:


> This is why they need an unlike button


Headed to Walmart for more shells to resume sighting in


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

Checking in from Bellevue, the squirrels are lively this morning!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Headed to Walmart for more shells to resume sighting in


Is that why the shooting quit within last 30 mins you guys ran out of shells lol,


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

bmoffit said:


> View attachment 196226
> 
> 
> DAMN!!!!!!


Been there. It's a bad feeling.


----------



## JLHunter (Oct 21, 2012)

FREEPOP said:


> Headed to Walmart for more shells to resume sighting in


Screw it! Wait for me. I'm not seeing anything here, should just go do some shooting too.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Good hunt so far. Seen 4 bucks and 6 does. Finally seeing some better bucks rather than the same spikes I've been seeing every sit. Still no shooters though...


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

It sucks B.M. I did that this season too.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Shooter at about 60 yds. He has a doe with him and is running off all competition. Come on!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Hope you find him roo.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Who on here sights there gun in by shooting 5 shot groups in 20 seconds. Must be the right way to sight in GT county


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Hit a nice one this morning at 8:20. Had great blood once it got going but quit after 400yds. Can a feer suvive a single lung hit?


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Time for a stand change going to the swamp bottom


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

It's amazing to see trucks driving around drinking beer, people shooting to sight in etc ..

Today a guy drove by and threw a beer can in the ditch.

I swear, 90% of gun hunters are slobs and have no respect. Thank you if your in the 10% category.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm all set ... deer moving early tonight a field I can see from my house was full of deer at 230. So I ran to my stand..


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyway, my wife and i are back in the stand to watch the sun set as deer season is pretty much ended this afternoon


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

One last sit before firearms in Midland County. Best of luck all.


----------



## catfishkelly (Mar 22, 2015)

Sounds like gun season already started here in Genesee County. Hopefully tonight is the night, been hunting pretty hard for last 2 weeks with not a lot of action. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

1 button buck so far, beautiful night!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> I hear you about all the shots. Is it legal to sight in guns on public land? Some yahoos started blasting there slugs "sighting in a new gun" right on the main trail shooting towards the woods where people come out. Legal or not, people just don't have common sense b/c shooting towards the main trail two track that everyone walks on especially when bow hunters don't wear orange.... amazing


Whenever I am bow hunting state land I wear a orange hat to and from stand. My head looks like a pumpkin. Don't need a law to guide my safety. When I reach my stand hat goes into the pocket until I need to wave it like a banner at passerby gun toters.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I love gun season!!!


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Well last week I was in my stand when the corn in the front field was taken down & didnt see a single deer! Just got in my stand for the eve & he's taking the larger back field of corn down. I'm hoping deer come out & right by me, just like in my dreams


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

One last sit in the tree stand In ottawa , after today I'll have to suffer in my high rise


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Classic gun season just had two people try and drive a golf cart down what I hope was their side of the property line.. they kicked 2 deer out then got it stuck and went back the way they came... nice to meet the neighbors.... plus all these gun shots... I really hate gun season


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Wtf Seriously, you have 364 other days to shoot your gun. Freaking idiots. 

#ihategunseasontoo


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Just had a 3" spike wander aimlessly around my stand for 10 minutes. At least the wind kept the bugs at bay!


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Out in Livingston. Surprised we've heard zero shots so far, but have had 3 mountain bikers on the trail behind me


----------



## DeerSlayer36 (Feb 21, 2009)

Oakland county passed a fork horn and a 2.5 yo 8 ptr bird doggin a doe this morning lot of folks shooting this afternoon!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Neighbors have been shooting non stop since two. Finally 45 min goes by without a shot and boom, another round.

Billy Jim bob must of just got off work, showed up to meet his buddy with a 30 pack and not it's his turn to sight in, lol


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Wish me luck boys. Bad shot, uncertain hit. But we had a decent blood trail and what appeared to be lung blood. shot at 1 pm. On my way out now to continue onto the neighbor's property with his permission. 

I have rerun frame by frame and cannot see the hit because the camera was at my knees looking through brush. No arrow found. Hopefully it is buried in him still. Tracked for about 150 yards when we hit the neighbor's property line.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

On the way to my stand I had three baldies charge by. A minute later two bucks followed. A high racked 4 pt stopped 10 yds away. Wish my son had been there, he could have hung it next to this morning's doe. Unfortunately he had gone back to the vehicle for his pull rope


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

bioactive said:


> Wish me luck boys. Bad shot, uncertain hit. But we had a decent blood trail and what appeared to be lung blood. shot at 1 pm. On my way out now to continue onto the neighbor's property with his permission.
> 
> I have rerun frame by frame and cannot see the hit because the camera was at my knees looking through brush. No arrow found. Hopefully it is buried in him still. Tracked for about 150 yards when we hit the neighbor's property line.


Good luck!


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

bioactive said:


> Wish me luck boys. Bad shot, uncertain hit. But we had a decent blood trail and what appeared to be lung blood. shot at 1 pm. On my way out now to continue onto the neighbor's property with his permission.
> 
> I have rerun frame by frame and cannot see the hit because the camera was at my knees looking through brush. No arrow found. Hopefully it is buried in him still. Tracked for about 150 yards when we hit the neighbor's property line.


I thought I could see a white fletching go by up high!?! Maybe I was just seeing something


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

snowmobilingswordfish said:


> I thought I could see a white fletching go by up high!?! Maybe I was just seeing something


I think it was a weed but am not sure. Have studied every frame.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Good luck Bio!!!!


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

bioactive said:


> Wish me luck boys. Bad shot, uncertain hit. But we had a decent blood trail and what appeared to be lung blood. shot at 1 pm. On my way out now to continue onto the neighbor's property with his permission.
> 
> I have rerun frame by frame and cannot see the hit because the camera was at my knees looking through brush. No arrow found. Hopefully it is buried in him still. Tracked for about 150 yards when we hit the neighbor's property line.


Good luck Bio. That looks like an absolute beast.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

bioactive said:


> Wish me luck boys. Bad shot, uncertain hit. But we had a decent blood trail and what appeared to be lung blood. shot at 1 pm. On my way out now to continue onto the neighbor's property with his permission.
> 
> I have rerun frame by frame and cannot see the hit because the camera was at my knees looking through brush. No arrow found. Hopefully it is buried in him still. Tracked for about 150 yards when we hit the neighbor's property line.


Hope you find him, that's a stud of a buck. I seen something enter the picture around the 6-7 second mark near the clump of branches overhanging from the right. It then disappears as the deer takes off.


----------



## dperidore (Feb 13, 2011)

Good luck bio.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

bioactive said:


> Wish me luck boys. Bad shot, uncertain hit. But we had a decent blood trail and what appeared to be lung blood. shot at 1 pm. On my way out now to continue onto the neighbor's property with his permission.
> 
> I have rerun frame by frame and cannot see the hit because the camera was at my knees looking through brush. No arrow found. Hopefully it is buried in him still. Tracked for about 150 yards when we hit the neighbor's property line.


Good luck!! Hope you find him! He's a beast!!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Good luck hope you recover him


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Good luck bio. He seemed to run funny right after the hit. It looks to me like he was hit.


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

bigal06 said:


> Hope you find him, that's a stud of a buck. I seen something enter the picture around the 6-7 second mark near the clump of branches overhanging from the right. It then disappears as the deer takes off.


That's when I thought I could see something to


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice buck Bio...I thought I heard the bolt hit him...Tail usually go's down on a good hit so that's a little alarming..Hope you find him..


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Good Luck Jim...looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

bioactive said:


> Wish me luck boys. Bad shot, uncertain hit. But we had a decent blood trail and what appeared to be lung blood. shot at 1 pm. On my way out now to continue onto the neighbor's property with his permission.
> 
> I have rerun frame by frame and cannot see the hit because the camera was at my knees looking through brush. No arrow found. Hopefully it is buried in him still. Tracked for about 150 yards when we hit the neighbor's property line.


Reaction leads me to believe the hit is very near the spinal cord, based on the immediate shaky legs. If it was under the spine that deer is long dead as the great vessels are severed. Over the spine and it won't bleed much and will need a follow up shot if the swelling slowly impedes the cord. 

Best of luck!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Just had 3 does and a buck come out.  Neighbor shot yet again and now gone...


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Good luck bio!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck Jim.

May the deer finding gods be with you. 

Or get a dog on him. 

Just had this fox piss off a bunch of squirrels for half hour.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

I use a reverse able hat for that reason. Orange gojng in and out, camouflage on stand.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats Bio.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

bioactive said:


> View attachment 196263
> 
> 
> View attachment 196264


That's the ticket! Congratulations!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrats bio


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

bioactive said:


> View attachment 196263
> 
> 
> View attachment 196264


Sweet buck Bio. Now that I see the exit hole, I believe there's a frame or two where the arrow can be seen in the slow mo portion of the video. Looks like he was drilled pretty good.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

bioactive said:


> View attachment 196263
> 
> 
> View attachment 196264


That is a beauty. Loooooong brows. Congrats, bio!


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Congrats Jim and all the rest who got it done tonight!

My 2nd doe of the season was a biggun! She went about 70 yards. Freezer is looking good for the year.

Despite my LFS post for tomorrow (I hope folks know I'm jesting) I'm taking my grandson out to experience his first opening day of gun season. We'll be in a pop up blind in Wexford County! Stay safe all! Wear plenty of orange, wear your harnesses and kill one early enough to make it to church!


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

bioactive said:


> View attachment 196263
> 
> 
> View attachment 196264


Congrats bio. That's a great deer.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats Bio!! Beautiful buck


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrats bio! What a stud! Glad you found him.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

We are celebrating your buck Jim. Congrats.


----------



## KMB2481 (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulations Jim on an awesome buck!


----------



## deepsleep (Aug 16, 2009)

Great buck Jim! Good luck to everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

deepsleep said:


> Great buck Jim! Good luck to everyone tomorrow.


What a way to end the regular archery season. Persistence paid off! Good for you Jim. Sweet buck.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Didn't start tracking until after 7 45 yard perfect double lung.. maybe my biggest with bow. I passed a very hard to pass wide 2.5 yo 8 three times in the last 2 days I feel I've been rewarded. 9 score able points. He only went about 75 yards after the shot.


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome bucks today guys!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

CONGRATS GUYS!!

Looks like a damn axe wound!!!


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nap kill zone 2 inch cut...just headed to bed tomorrow will come early...good luck everyone.


----------



## blue ox (Oct 28, 2012)

bioactive said:


> View attachment 196263
> 
> 
> View attachment 196264


Bio. Is that buck the other ten your neighbor passed last yr? Great buck


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

Well I found my buck that I shot on the 14th just before 8. We jumped him at 3 decided to stay out till the morning. Well I found him the next morning unfortunately so did the coyotes.


----------

